# Goldseetrail vs. Tibettrail >> welcher ist flowiger



## Deleted 54516 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

sind Anfang Juli im Vinschgau.
Auf der ToDo Liste steht das Stilfser Joch.
Welcher der beiden genannten Trails ist der flowigere ?
Welcher hat das schönere Panorama ?

Danke euch schon vorab

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juni 2018)

Ich denke bei der momentanen Schneelage wirst du beim Goldseetrail Geduld brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Juni 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke bei der momentanen Schneelage wirst du beim Goldseetrail Geduld brauchen


Sind erst in der 1. Juliwoche dort, der Schnee hat also noch ein Bisschen Zeit sich zu verziehen.
Aber welcher ist jetzt der " schönere "


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2018)

Die beiden dürften kaum vergleichbar sein.

http://www.offroad-only.de/MTB_Roadtrip_Suedtirol_2008_2.htm

https://ferienregion-vinschgau.com/mountainbike-tibettrail.php


----------



## seblill (15. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Ahnung, ob der Goldsee-Trail schon schneefrei ist? Ich will ihn in 10 Tagen unter die Stollen nehmen und mit dem 14er vom Chavalatsch kombinieren. Hab nur leider keinen blassen Schimmer, wie es dort um die Schneelage bestellt ist.


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Juni 2018)

Bei der momentanen Wetterlage denke ich wird noch nichts gehen.


----------



## seblill (15. Juni 2018)

Zumindest vom Piz Chavalatsch (2.760) schaut es nicht so schlecht aus https://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/chavalatsch/. Aber interessant wäre halt, wie es zwischen Stilfser Joch und Furkelhütte aussieht.


----------



## mumelter (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo... Bei Bergfex.it findest du eine WebCam-Auswahl vom Stilfserjoch. Wenn du die Ausrichtung vom Goldseeweg kennst, kannst du dir auch ungefähr vorstellen, wie die Schnee(rest)lage am Trail sein wird. Ich habe dir mal einen Link zu einer Kamera beigefügt.

https://www.bergfex.it/stilfser-joch-ortler/webcams/c4771/

Greets Markus


----------



## seblill (18. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank, tja, wenn man die Bilder auf den Webcams betrachtet, könnte man durchaus zum Schluss kommen, dass es vielleicht doch passen könnte. Hatte nun aber doch mal bei der Furkelhütte und auch bei der Stilfser Alm angefragt. Dort wurde mir dann doch meine Befürchtung bestätigt, dass es derzeit zwischen Stilfser Joch und Furkelhütte im oberen Bereich stellenweise noch ordentlich Schnee aufm Trail liegt, so dass sogar Wanderern der Anstieg noch abgeraten werde. Vergangenes Wochenende sind wohl einige durchgehatscht und seien in mehrere Schneefelder geraten.
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube, Flow ist nicht so ganz der richtige Ausdruck. beim Goldseetrail handelt es sich um einen alpinen Trail teilweise mit recht ausgesetztem hang., wobei wenn man sich hierbei wohlfühlt schon Flow aufkommen kann. Aber an ein paar Stellen ist schon Vorsicht geboten, dass es einen nicht mal aushelebt udn in den Abhang katapultiert, wenn man zu sehr in den Flow gerät oder das Panorama auf die Ortlergruppe zu sehr genießt.
Bemi Tibet -Trail kommt dann Flow auf, wenn man richtig gut Spitzkehrentechnik beherrscht und sich spielerisch durch die manchmal etwas ausgesetzten Spitzkehren auf vor allem im oberen Bereich etwas gerölligem Untergrund bewegt.
Fahrtechnisch gesehen ist der Goldsee-Trail sicher leichter - kommt also eher noch ein Flow-Gefühl auf.


----------



## seblill (25. Juni 2018)

Bin übrigens am Wochenende den Goldseetrail runter. Absolut fahrbar! Kaum noch Schnee aufm Trail, aber oberer Teil schon frisch. In der Frühe gerade mal 5 Grad auf’m Stilfser Joch. Chavalatsch ist ebenfalls bestens fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc MTB (31. Juli 2018)

Wollten den Goldseetrail mit der Abfahrt bis nach Glurns (Wanderweg 24) insgesamt 29Km befahren. Leider ist der Wanderweg seit 2017 für MTB gesperrt.
Grundsätzlich ist der Goldseetrail bis zur Furkelhütte sehr einfach und flowig. Beim Tibettrail geht es deutlich anspruchsvoller zu.


----------



## TitusLE (2. August 2018)

Doc MTB schrieb:


> Leider ist der Wanderweg seit 2017 für MTB gesperrt.


Bezieht sich das jetzt auf die gesamte Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch runter? Oder ist das nur ein Teil der Strecke, eine mögliche Variante, und der Rest ist vor 9 bzw. nach 16 Uhr wie gehabt befahrbar?


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf die gesamte Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch runter?



Nö, bezieht sich nur auf eine Variante von der Furkelhütte.


----------



## TitusLE (2. August 2018)

Alles klar  besten Dank


----------



## Ghoste (4. Januar 2019)

Häng mich mal hier dran, da ich gerade für „Frühjahr“/Sommer plane. Es steht der Tibettrail auf dem Programm, Auffahrt sollte von Schlinig her über den Umbail Pass kommen, hier aber mit der Möglichkeit eines Shuttles oder mit dem Postbus. 
Hat hierzu jemand aktuelle Informationen?
Was ist die sinnvollste und/oder günstigste Alternative?


----------



## Doc MTB (5. Januar 2019)

Servus,
soweit ich weiss fährt ein Postbus Nr. 821 z.B. am Freitag Morgen von Santa Maria im Münstertal (woher der kommt weiss ich nicht, bitte die Homepage überprüfen) über den Umbrailpass auf das Stilfser Joch. Wenn man mit Bike kommt, muss man sich zwingend am Abend vorher telefonisch anmelden. Telefonnummer ist +41 81 858 51 66.

Wir haben im Sommer 2018 folgenden Shuttle von Prad aus benutzt. Dieser fährt aber direkt auf das Stilfser Joch und nicht über den Umbrailpass:

https://www.suedtirolbike.info/shuttle/shuttle-buchen.html

Fährt pünktlich und mehrmals am Tag. Dort können auch individuelle Shuttles gebucht werden, wenn man eine größere Gruppe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (5. Januar 2019)

Über die Homepage der Postbusse konnte ich bisher nichts finden. Evtl. Hilft mir die Bus Nummer weiter! Danke!
Da wir von Nauders kommen und Etappenziel am Vortag Schlinig ist, wollen wir eben über den Umbrail Pass und dann den Tibet-Trail Richtung Prad wieder abfahren.


----------



## Doc MTB (5. Januar 2019)

Servus,

laut Homepage von Postbus.ch steigt man in Mals in den Bus Nr. 811 und fährt bis Müstair oder Sta. (Santa) Maria. Dort steigt man in den Bus Nr. 821. Für genaue Abfahrtszeiten bitte die Homepage checken.


----------



## Ghoste (5. Januar 2019)

Doc MTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> laut Homepage von Postbus.ch steigt man in Mals in den Bus Nr. 811 und fährt bis Müstair oder Sta. (Santa) Maria. Dort steigt man in den Bus Nr. 821. Für genaue Abfahrtszeiten bitte die Homepage checken.



Danke hat geklappt! 
Leider fährt die Linie wohl erst ab 29.06.  Das erschwert die zeitliche Planung natürlich etwas...


----------

